# Motoren mit Frequenzumrichtern müssen nicht kompensiert werden??



## MRT (5 Dezember 2010)

Ich bilde mir ein, einmal gehört zu haben, das Motoren die am FU hängen nicht kompensiert werden müssen, bzw. bei der Auslegung der Kompensationsanlage nicht berücksichtigt werden müssen. 

Wie seht ihr das??

lg


----------



## MSB (5 Dezember 2010)

Der Umrichter ist am Netz kein Motor, sondern nur ein gesteuerter oder ungesteuerter Brückengleichrichter (je nach Hersteller),
in Folge dessen erzeugt der FU auch annähernd 0 Blindstrom,
dafür aber andere Nettigkeiten in Form von Harmonischen Oberwellen.

Diese Oberwellen müssen bei der Kompensationsanlage sehr wohl berücksichtigt werden,
in Form von sog. verdrosselten Kompensationsanlagen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2010)

Kommt auch noch darauf an, was für FU das sind: mit 3x380V-Eingang oder die billigen mit 1x230V-Eingang, die dann Phasen-Schiefbelastungen verursachen können.

Harald


----------



## Dr. Vacon (22 November 2015)

Mein Senf:
Mit "Kompensation" hier ist ja Blindleistungs-Kompensation  zum Netz gemeint. Bei Drehstrom-Motoren am FU kommt aber die  Blindleistung für den Motor nicht mehr vom Netz, sondern aus dem  FU-Zwischenkreis (daher sollte man übrigens auch nicht einen von der  Leistung deutlich über FU-Leistung liegenden Motor am FU permanent  betreiben, selbst wenn der "...Motor doch fast nur im Leeelauf"  betrieben wird). Netzseitig hat der FU, wie hier schon geschrieben,  einen ziemlich guten cos phi. Allerdings nimmt er ja, wie auch geschrieben,  nichtsinusförmige  Netzströme auf. Und wenn man die alten Kompensationsanlagen drin läßt  ("schadet ja wahrscheinlich nicht...") können deren Kondensatoren durch  die vom FU in's Netz abgegebenen Stromoberschwingungen thermisch  überlastet werden. Daher bei Einbau von leistungsstarken FU und  Beibehaltung netzseitiger Kompensationsanlagen die Netzspannung prüfen,  ob sich da Resonanzen ergeben und auch die Kompensations-Kondensatoren  mal mit einer Thermo-Meßpistole checken, ob die thermisch Streß bekommen  nach diesem Umbau. 
LG
Mathias


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 November 2015)

Kleines Häufchen Klugscheisse dazu:



MSB schrieb:


> ... gesteuerter oder ungesteuerter Brückengleichrichter (je nach Hersteller),
> in Folge dessen erzeugt der FU auch annähernd 0 Blindstrom ...



Ein gesteuerter Gleichrichter im Gleich- oder Wechselrichterbetrieb (Netzrückspeisung) erzeugt durchaus - neben Oberwellen etc. - Blindleistung durch die Kommutierung (gering) und den Phasenanschnitt (wenig bis ordentlich), näherungsweise ist der Leistungsfaktor dabei das Verhältnis von maximaler zu angeschnittener Ausgangs-Gleichspannung.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## zako (22 November 2015)

... oder man nimmt gleich eine Einspeisung, die keine Probleme mit derartigen "Kommutierungsblindleistungen" verursacht. 
Folgend noch ein Beispiel, wo man mit der Einspeisung auch noch eine Blindleistungskompensation machen kann:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/57886317
Man setzt die "ALM" auch im Bereich erneuerbare Energien ein. Hier muss man z.B. auch in der Lage sein, gezielt Blindleistung ins Netz zu schieben  etc.


----------

